# How are your 2017 foals looking?



## JJS (16 August 2017)

'Big' is the word I'd use to describe mine. Currently three months old and becoming more of a character every day


----------



## Equi (17 August 2017)

Mines not changed much lol but he is showing some colty behaviours in that if anyone gets a bit rowdy hes the first on the scene trying to pounce on them and tortures his big sister by nipping at her hocks and chasing her. She tolerates it all very well and its good practice for her as she will (all being well) be a brood mare in the future. Poor Louie will not be a stud, so will be getting the chop at some point but not until he is either too unruly (its a mini....how unruly can they get!??!?!) or until he is approx 4 and ready to break to drive and sell on as was the intention when i bred him. I don't want to sell him before that cause i want him to go to a focused home so unless someone who drives wants him before that he will stay here. 

Ive been really bad this time round, hes barely any photos lol his sister has basically a "day by day" photo album. Naughty owner. This was yesterday though. 






maybe two weeks ago







month ago








2 months ago


----------



## Ddraig_wen (17 August 2017)

The first guy is huge, think he's going to outstrip his father in height by a hand at least. Been to a few shows and in the ribbons at Royal Welsh. Bit of a drama queen streak but he;s sweet really. 

The little lass is as wide as she is tall, she won't be as tall as her half brother but she's a proper old fashioned leg in each corner type welsh. She's got a good brain and learns very quickly. She did her first show this week and came top 3 at county so well pleased.

Billy's little brother doesn't have a name yet but he's far more sensible than his mother and has got a big stride from somewhere lo. Hope he'll make a nice hunter.

Cosmo has straightened out after he was a little contracted when he finally and belatedly arrived. He currently has the nickname nice but dim lol.


----------



## cyberhorse (2 September 2017)

Well he's a little bit nuts!! He adores people and is not really shy of anything. Excellent manners and very quick to pick up new ideas and learn. All in all a really 'nice person' to deal with and we are delighted with his personality and willingness to have a go at anything we ask. Despite laxity behind to start with he's catching up and clearly has inherited the jumping brain and desire from his lines (if in doubt about anything on the floor don't bother spooking sideways just jump it). Unfortunately he has just had to be occasionally be reminded jumping your mums feed bucket repeatedly at the gallop for entertainment is not so funny for her when she's half way through it...!


----------



## cyberhorse (2 September 2017)




----------



## crabbymare (2 September 2017)

Love those cute faces, they all look so sweet  I am really happy with mine, these are from the person where she was born but its a public page so I am putting a link in case of people saying I have used photos from someone else. I am delighted with the way she has turned out, just a shame she was not a colt as apparantly they are easier to sell there  https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1368336773226321.1073741844.632327193493953&type=3


----------



## sarasmith (19 October 2017)

They are so cute! I like these photos


----------

